# Project SCORPIO!



## Device Unknown (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey Guys, here we are with our best mod yet. Code named "Scorpio" (based off our company naming convention, not related to the sigil)

This mod is brought to you by 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













Much love and thanks to my sponsors, without them, this mod wouldn't exist.

Were starting off with what is already a nice case the Chaser MK-I, really well built with a unique design. I like it. My only complaint is I wish it had a hot-swap backplane, which I think we will be putting in. 




and mildly destroyed...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Were going to chop it up and spit out something we hope to be fantastic. Here is a very rough draft just to give you an idea where we are going with this.








Were making the entire left side a Reservoir for the Liquid Cooling. With a single radiator (to be determined later) extending out of the middle.
Were adding a large base to the case for stability as the left door will raise straight up vertically. You'll see that later. Waiting for the slides to come in.

You can see our opinions on the hardware we're putting in it to far at our website. www.deviceunknown.com

I started by adding hinges to the left door, due to it's weight in the future of the reservoir.









With the hinges on, it's ready to be cut out and a shroud built to extend a few inches to accommodate the home built reservoir and radiator/fans. That will come later.
Instead after the hinges i moved on to the right door and cut it out to be replaced by plexi in this shape. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












From there I will be making the extension to house a large fan and the CD-Rom mounted vertically, as seen in the draft. Once done the entire case will be painted White, with light blue highlights through out.

As far as the hardware, were not sure yet. Were working on a tri Crossfire or SLI setup with the best processor to be able to drive it. and obviously, full watercooling. We'll see how it goes.
Right now we have Thermaltake's 1500 Watt Beast powering it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This thing is awesome. Read my impressions at our website.
And check these beauties out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Kingston provided us with 16 Gigs of this extreme HyperX ram. 
Also Kingston sent us TWO 120 Gig gorgeous SSD's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






These are the only drives that I have seen that are not just beautiful but FASTER than the listed speed, I could not have asked from any better anywhere.

OCZ sent me their Vertex 3 60 Gig SSD which I want to use in the top of the case in The chaser's build in hot swappable Hard drive bay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Something like this, but obviously smaller. The chaser's drive bay will hold all sizes of hard drives! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's all for now guys, but were on this full time so be ready for more updates soon.


Again, thank you to Thermaltake, Kingston and OCZ. You guys are so great to work with and you honestly do have great products.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 30, 2011)

Always nice to see new ideas, but a cut-out for a 120 mm radiator is not really gonna make it for the kind off people that wants WC and use a 1500 W PSU. They need 480 mm for the 3 GPUs and the CPU, at least.


----------



## Device Unknown (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh, I guess I should have detailed the system a little more.
This is a dual loop system. The small radiator coming out of the side is just for the CPU
We have an additional loop for the 3 video cards (maybe 2, not sure yet).


----------



## mATrIxLord (Oct 31, 2011)

suscribed.... this is going to be awesome..


----------



## Device Unknown (Oct 31, 2011)

*Small Update..*

@mAtrixLord Thanks man.

 My first post didn't seem "meaty" enough for my taste, so I decied to throw more stuff on here. Maybe this will give a better picture.
We revisited our right hand door design, and didn't like it. So we re-cut it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then I went on to put Plexi in it, then moved into the making of the 1 3/4 extension on lower half. I put in the CD-Rom so you can see wher eit will be placed, facing the front of the case, vertical. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As you see,, I started on the housing also. I have something VERY cool in mind for that.

Then while the glue was drying I started on the top. Let me know what you think about this. I really like it.









 YEAH MADE IN USA!













This next one is just a mock up. It's not in place and I have to go get the M8 bolts I want for it in chrome tomorrow. All the bolts will be M8's









So, as I said, small update.
See you guys soon!


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 1, 2011)

looking pretty awesome, i'll be keeping an eye on this one!


----------



## Device Unknown (Nov 4, 2011)

*new Sponsor: EKWB*

Thanks Bruce!

Sorry for the delay folks, part of our order is lost with UPS. We have some really exciting things going into this mod.

We want to give a big shout out to the "Cadillac" of water cooling, EKWB for sponsoring the ton of water cooling going into this beast. Be ready for some photos when it arrives.


----------



## Device Unknown (Nov 7, 2011)

*BIG thanks to mnpctech, new sponsor*

Bill was kind enough to sponsor some great things we will be using on Project SCORPIO! 
You have got to check out this fan. Simply beautiful.
Be sure to check out mnpctech's store. If you're a modder, they have essentials needed for that next great mod you're doing.

Click Image To Case Mod Store




Mnpctech 120mm Turbine Cooling Fan





Mnpctech U-channel





ATX Pin Removal Tools

http://www.mnpctech.com/24_pin_PCI_ATX_PSU_power_supply_sleeve_removal_tool_extractor.jpg[/img









Thanks again Bill, I owe you one.


----------



## Device Unknown (Nov 8, 2011)

Well here we go, I may have to put this into 2 threads. First I wanted to show you just how beautiful EKWB products are. And what makes them even more impressive is how GOOD they are. I am very lucky to have a sponsor like EKWB. So without further a due.
Keep in mind that everything I am listing today is only for the video cards. The CPU loop will come at a later date.




This is everything in a nut shell.




3x 6950/70 Water blocks... now I have to find video cards for them lol. These are going to look absolutely beautiful with Mahems Dye in it.





VERY thick 360 radiator. This is just for the 3 video cards.

Check out this giant Reservoir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This thing just barely fits inside the case. Just how I wanted it.

EK-DCP 4.0 is the pump in the picture. This thing is plenty to push the liquid all through those cards. I'm not sure there is one more powerful. And then we have a ton of fittings to hook it all up. This should be good.


Ok, now back to the mod. We have gotten a lot done, were pretty happy. 
Look at our little friend-








He's just at home with Thermaltake. He is just a teaser, you'll see soon what we do with him.

We finally got the 7 inch LCD in, this shouls where we're putting it, but it's not in yet.









We managed to get the sliders on the right door today. I'm totally stoked about this. Looks great.

















It opens 100% to the top.

















With the body putty drying, I moved on to the front, cut out the little squares. I'll be putting blue plexy in.









I managed to squeeze in cutting the rest of the aluminum to be put on the front of the case also.









I also got the right door panel made, this is the housing that will hold the DVD recorder and the 200MM fan









Welp, this should be enough for today guys. I hope the forums will accept so many pictures.

I'll have substantially more in a couple days, so stay tuned.


----------



## Device Unknown (Nov 10, 2011)

Big thanks to mnpctech for their sponsorship. They sent us some fantastic stuff I want to show you.

First off, check out this fan. I just HAD to have one!













it's just awesome, and completely matches our mod. Wait till you see where we put it.

Nest, I always wanted a professional tool for sleeving cables. It was just one of those small purchases that I never remembered to make. Thanks to Bill I now have a set! They are smaller than they look, but very solid quality. I am not afraid at all of breaking these.





And lastly, I asked for some U-Molding. I have a lot of cuts in this case I would feel better covering for safety. This stuff is very small, perfect. It does not stand out like a sore thumb.





Thanks again Bill, we owe you one.

Now, as far as the mod. Believe it or not we have a LOT done. This mod is insane amount of work. Were working on packing all the stuff into this beast. The case is a bit smaller than I had hoped.
When I managed to get done today was the plexi mount for the 2 Kingston SSD's.




The center hole is for the light blue LED were putting in it. The SSD's will mount on top of the plexy, which in turn mounts on a piece of aluminum. And THAT then mounts on the side of the 5.25 bays, inside the case. You'll see soon. We can't start assembling until it's painted and we can't paint it until all the cuts are done. You know how it goes.

We also have the front ready for paint. That took some work. I hate to keep saying "wait and see" as I know the mod does not look very good so far. I really have not given you guys much to look at. But when it starts to come together, it will be done fast. It's the manufacturing of parts, mounts etc that's taking so long. So please, bear with me a bit.
Till next time...


----------



## Sinzia (Nov 10, 2011)

in 4 sub...

looks like a fun build!


----------



## Device Unknown (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, this update took longer than I anticipated. Using a new kind of paint, that requires a long drying time, but it's SUPER durable, almost as strong as powder coat.
Also, we have a new sponsor. Big thanks to Glenn and Quiet PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They came to my rescue and provided me with the Aerocool Touch 2000 Controller, 7 Fans, and the Blu-Ray player we're putting in the mod. Should see these in soon.

So, as I said, the case is painted. Well, just the metal. Still modding the plastic parts at the moment.









I got the EKWB radiator finished and mounted in the case. I love this radiator. Huge and very well built. Should cool 3 video cards just fine.
















I polished the sides of the radiator so it would match the aluminum throughout the mod. Seems to match perfectly.

Now you can see the square hole on the right side. That will be housing the Blu-Ray player. I am exposing the inside of the player, showing the disc. Should add a nice color show when spinning.
Starting to get exciting, things coming together now. Hopefully soon we'll have a motherboard, processor and video cards to show you.  We're still not set on which ones to get yet.

I can not end a update without some sort of teaser! Who shot JR? 
ok well gander at this..




Any guesses on what that's for? 

Well see you guys soon. Alot is happening now!


----------



## Darkleoco (Nov 15, 2011)

This is looking AMAZING I would kill to have what you are trying to build lol


----------



## t_ski (Nov 15, 2011)

Device Unknown said:


> I can not end a update without some sort of teaser! Who shot JR?
> ok well gander at this..
> http://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h358/DeviceUnknown/Scorpio/IMG_1134640.jpg
> Any guesses on what that's for?
> ...



Light show?


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 15, 2011)

Well it has cams so I suppose you are going to make something go up and down. Possibly a big scorpion on top of the case with moving legs?


----------



## Device Unknown (Nov 15, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Light show?


 lol pretty close.
Were adding a 3D Equilizer of sorts on the top of the case. Just a gizmo for fun. It will be sound activated with 8 bars that go up, down and light up with sound.


----------



## Device Unknown (Nov 18, 2011)

Here we go again! We have started assembling this monster. Still a lot of work to do but we're getting their. Were still trying to find mobo/processor/graphics cards but I imagine we'll find them eventually.

On with the pictures!!!





This is the left side. I have not even started on the left door yet. I still need to source the CPU to decide which way I need to do it. But it's a pretty look anyway.





That's the hinges I put in to hold the left door. It will be a giant reservoir so it needed support.





The right side as it stands now. Look at them gorgeous SSD's!









The power supply isn't mounted in their yet, I just put it in their so you could get an idea of the massive size of Thermaltakes 1500W PSU!
The CD-Rom is in their, with a window so you can watch it spin 









I polished the sides of EK's big ass radiator. If this thing does not cool 3 video cards, nothing will!

Here are some misc shots, hope you enjoy it.

























Well that's it for now. Let me know what you guys think. I'll be sure to let yall know when we source the other parts.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 18, 2011)

This looks awesome!


----------



## Device Unknown (Nov 30, 2011)

Things have been going slow guys, for that I am sorry. But the company has been slave driving me!
So here we go with a small update.





 The top with the lights. really cool effect. Yes I know some bolts are missing, I ran out lol
Closer shot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love this part, it's my favorite. Since the mod is for Thermaltake, I figured I would.. well.. hook'em up!





Now here is the front.





I hacked the heck out of it, but i wanted it to look different. I still have a couple things to add to it, plus the top isn't on. So obviously that's not the finished product, but a good idea.

So umm yeah, small update. Hopefully soon we'll start adding hardware. And don't forget. Check out http;//www.deviceunknown.com for new modding reviews. We have a contest coming up for a free SSD anytime now. so get signed up today.


----------



## Device Unknown (Dec 14, 2011)

*Update 12/13/11*

Well, small update but it's HUGE.
We have managed to get a lot done, but still more to do. A large mistake I made was designing the system BEFORE i had the case in hand. So now we have to rearrange some things to get it all to fit. Lesson learned.
I managed to get some of the water cooling ran, but keep in mind this is not the final setup. We are still needing to source some video cards.




I still have some sleeving to do, but that's the general setup.





Through enough feedback, we moved our scorpion on the front of the case so it stood out more.





I went with Danger Den CPU Block and a Black Ice 120MM radiator for the left side.





I don't have a picture of it yet but the reservoir will be mounted horizontally on the top of the left door. I should have those pics up this week.

Here are some extra shots.













Well, that's all for now. Still a ton of sleeving, and wiring to do to hook everything up.
The sleeving used for this project was provided by Techflex for us to review, that review should be on our website soon. Needless to say.. I do NOT like that sleeving.
By the way, just a few weeks left before we give away the OCZ SSD. Be sure to register at http://deviceunknown.com


----------



## Device Unknown (Dec 16, 2011)

*Good update this time, I promise *

HEEEEERE WE GO!

It's running. But not complete yet. Still trying to find some Video cards to put in it, but for the most part, it's complete.





Front View. Still working on the LCD. For some reason, it comes on but I can not get Video to it. It has a RCA input, so I got a VGA to RCA adapter and plugged it into my Video card. No luck. Any ideas?

I put this gadget under the drive bays (removed some of them, I mean really, who is going to have like 6 drives?)




It's VERY handy. Has plugs for 12, 7 and 5 volts.

Incoming gratuitous Scorpio shots!









Here is the Top. I love those lights.





Here is the Blu-Ray player.




I formed the plexi door to push the center towards the spinner so it would hold the media in place. Almost looks professional 

Now on to the left door...




I circled the part I don't like and in the process of fixing. I used a 90 degree elbow and had to use clamps. Working with 1/2 inch tubing is HORRIBLE. I don't recommend it. Stick with 3/8. EKWB really came to the rescue here.




















That Fan from MNPCTECH is flat out awesome. It really makes that left side shine. Thanks again Bill.

Little more complete right side shot.





Another huge hanks to Kingston. These SSD's are so amazingly fast. I have them in Raid 0.









Here is some interior shots. Danger Den provided the CPU block, Chipset Block (which might not make it on it, no room) and the Black Ice 120 Radiator (you guys will see reviews of these soon.)














So there you have it, in running condition. Here is my To Do list.
Fix the fitting on left door aka HIDE THEM.
Add the infrared lighting.
erm.. umm install a Power and reset switch  
Replace that video card with 2 or 3 others. Maybe replace the motherboard for a z68.
Replace the fluid with Mahems Aurora Blue
Fix or replace the LCD.

On a side note, The TechFlex sleeving I put on isn't the best. It's very stiff and VERY thick. If you sleeve your cables with PET make sure you accommodate for the extra thicknesses. It's ridiculous. Also don't skimp on the quality like I did. It made my job so much harder trying to bend that stuff that it came out crappy.
We're currently working with some manufacturers on providing you guys with some reviews of better and alternative sleeving products.
Thanks a ton guys, I appreciate any feedback you can offer. Talk to you again soon when I have some of the list done.

Robert
http://www.deviceunknown.com


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 16, 2011)

Device Unknown said:


> HEEEEERE WE GO!
> 
> It's running. But not complete yet. Still trying to find some Video cards to put in it, but for the most part, it's complete.
> http://i1105.photobucket.com/albums/h358/DeviceUnknown/Scorpio/IMG_1268-1.jpg
> ...



i would add some more to the todo list:
spray the outside rads white 
or maybe build a cover for right side rad like ya did on the other side .....
and give the outside tubes some white sleeve
to round it up


----------



## Device Unknown (Dec 16, 2011)

@ notiert
I don't want to cover the tubing at all. We'll be adding Mayhem's Aurora Dye to it once we get the other video cards( if we can). 
I wanted the Radiators to stand out, but you are right about the back one though. Originally I was going to put it inside the case.. but it was too big lol, so I may paint it.
Part of the "techno-industrial" look I was going for was having that left side radiator stick out like that.
Hopefully when I get closer to done you'll like it


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 16, 2011)

Device Unknown said:


> @ notiert
> I don't want to cover the tubing at all. We'll be adding Mayhem's Aurora Dye to it once we get the other video cards( if we can).
> I wanted the Radiators to stand out, but you are right about the back one though. Originally I was going to put it inside the case.. but it was too big lol, so I may paint it.
> Part of the "techno-industrial" look I was going for was having that left side radiator stick out like that.
> Hopefully when I get closer to done you'll like it



i was just a bit confused, since you´ve done lotsa hard work on the slide sidepanel and other little details... that right side rad doesn´t match to the rest ... looks "BAM" done


----------



## Device Unknown (Dec 16, 2011)

You may be right. My thought on leaving it black was for it to stand out more. you think I should paint it white?


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 16, 2011)

Device Unknown said:


> You may be right. My thought on leaving it black was for it to stand out more. you think I should paint it white?




well you could make a picture and color it via photoshop first..... 
from my opinion i would or create some sort of case in white arround it..... (protects it a bit too)
and use either white tube or sleeve them white.... there woulb be more contrast on the res then , even if you use that flake coolant color


----------



## Device Unknown (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey Guys, 
so sorry about the photobucket issues. We have since moved all the photos to our server. 
If you wish to see past photos you can view the full worklog here http://deviceunknown.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3&p=125#p125

Future updates may or may not be posted anywhere else.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 2, 2012)

it looks good but the pictures is gone
maybe you need to re upload it and just use from TPU not link from other


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 6, 2012)

I like the pics that don't work
Something about to much views xd


----------



## HUSKIE (Jan 8, 2012)

Am i blind? Didn't see any pictures.


----------



## arnoo1 (Jan 8, 2012)

HUSKIE said:


> Am i blind? Didn't see any pictures.



See post #27


----------

